# Who.......



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

has stalls at the basildon show is it all packed out yet? :no1:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I dunno who is there but I do know that all tables are definately occupied........with a fairly long waiting list if a few become available

Should be good.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

Tellll meeeeeee :lol2:


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Ive herd that all tables are sold.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

A friend phoned about 2 weeks ago and they said all tables were booked then but that it was a small venue... and they had a waiting list for cancellations.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Athravan said:


> A friend phoned about 2 weeks ago and they said all tables were booked then but that it was a small venue... and they had a waiting list for cancellations.


It is not huge... I would say about the size of the downstairs hall at the last Essex show ? maybe a bit bigger.

Usually a very good show though


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

yep, i have one 

i like ERAC, they are good bunch and run a nice show.. they are always pleasant to talk to, polite, and well worth supporting, consequently i book way in advance for their show  whereas other shows i do not book at all.

there is always a much more friendly relaxed atmosphere down there 

N


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

The essex hall is much bigger then down stairs at the bras one, the erac guys are also a much better organised and friendly bunch.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

what you selling nerys? :grin1:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

As an ex-committee member of ERAC I'm glad to see the nice comments from people here.

I keep meaning to rejoin the club. I have no excuse really as the chairman only lives about 100m away (that metres not miles BTW LOL):lol2:

I will rejoin at the show mos' def! They are a very friendly lot and I've been "out of the loop" for far too long


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll join with you!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Well mate if you see me say hi and I'll introduce you


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> what you selling nerys? :grin1:


all sorts of bits and bobs i think! 

corn babies, striped, motley, classic, amel, anery, snow, maybe a grown on corn or two.. cresties, a few leos, poss some dwarf chams, poss some el salvador dwarf boas, boas, pictus gecko, southern occelated velvet gecko..stenos if people are interested... 

etc

N


----------



## sue (Mar 17, 2005)

I have a table booked, see you all there. How about badges with user names this time so we all know who each other is?:idea:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

im not selling anything but ill have a look for some tortoises when i go down there


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Just outta curiousity Sue what's the grey corn with the really red saddles on your homepage at the top on the left-hand side? I like!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Anyone bringing baby Macklott's or Malaysian bloods (males)?


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

il beat you to the blood :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2: i wish


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> il beat you to the blood :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2: i wish


That's fine, you can buy it and I'll mug you on the way out!:no1:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

Ha il set trice on you :razz:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> Ha il set trice on you :razz:


That's cool, I'm sure he'll help me as I sold him a bargain viv


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

:lol2: lies i paid trice to be my guard to stop everyone trying to get to me! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> :lol2: lies i paid trice to be my guard to stop everyone trying to get to me! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah I hear Bon Jovi lovers can't handle themselves!:lol2:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Whats that about bonjovi? I can deffinatly handle myself Old man  

Ill kick your a*** and steal your snakes biatch


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> Whats that about bonjovi? I can deffinatly handle myself Old man
> 
> Ill kick your a*** and steal your snakes biatch


Oh dear, now I've seen it all. Kellogs told me you were a Jovi lover, I was hoping he was lying. don't tell the guys in the army if you join or you'll get beating's LOL

BTW I would be scared if I hadn't already met you LOL


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Hehe just because i dont have a big sign saying i know martial arts, knife throwing and hand to hand doesnt mean i dont


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

i didnt say you loved bon jovi i just said you like him... because matt keeps throwing abuse at me about it so i thought i would let him share some with you :lol2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> Hehe just because i dont have a big sign saying i know martial arts, knife throwing and hand to hand doesnt mean i dont


Yeah but you don't though.

Plus I got these among others





For sale if anyone's interested, can bring to Basildon



Kellogscornsnake! said:


> i didnt say you loved bon jovi i just said you like him... because matt keeps throwing abuse at me about it so i thought i would let him share some with you :lol2:


Don't try and back out of it!


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

im not backing out pass me one of those weapons and you can have the remaining 3 il win -_- il just sit on you! :Na_Na_Na_Na: ( are they sharp) :lol2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> im not backing out pass me one of those weapons and you can have the remaining 3 il win -_- il just sit on you! :Na_Na_Na_Na: ( are they sharp) :lol2:


Pointed and a bit rusty. circa 1912-1949. I bought them off e-bay but didn't notice the shipping costs from China!!!!! Wasn't cheap. I need to restore them a bit and sell 'em.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

How much for the second set? i could do with them for the pests next door.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> How much for the second set? i could do with them for the pests next door.


£50 should just about cover it. TBH the first set are a lot bigger and generally more lethal, they'd sort your neighbour issues out!


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

hmm but the small ones seem like good ones for poking them with... :lol2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Like I say they are for sale if interested I'd do £80 for both sets

This thread has taken a serious tangent over the last few pages:lol2:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

YEAAAAA its all your fault so.. whos selling what? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

